# We trained in a new place yesterday. Picture heavy.



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jige is such a good boy. I found two new places, got to train there twice and then they plowed up the field to plant garlic. Now it's just mud, blaaach.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is too bad I hate dealing with mud. It is hard to find places where there isnt much traffic and I know he isnt going to get hurt.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice pics and cover...looks pretty wooded and I am jealous! Not jealous of the snow, lol, glad it is long gone here.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Love the shots...I can sure identify with trying to take pictures, throwing bumpers and giving commands all at the same time. Now throw in a gun and it all comes tumbling apart...:doh:

Pete


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Love the shots...I can sure identify with trying to take pictures, throwing bumpers and giving commands all at the same time. Now throw in a gun and it all comes tumbling apart...:doh:
> 
> Pete


Soon I will have this Retriev-R-Trainer Dummy Launcher Set US48 / UPS Ground only. $79.95.. That will make life a lttle easier. I think I will be able to order it next week just waiting on some money to arrive.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos!! looks like a fun day.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Cute pics! He is a handsome boy


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, your boy is growing up!


----------

